# Bunnies!



## catxx (31 January 2013)

NO bunny thread? Criminal! Whose got bunnies? These are my two called Bob and Pat.






They are 6 years old and rescues. I'm a regular volunteer at the rabbit rescue I got them from (mucking out over 100 smaller furry, stubborn, kicky things than ponies haha!) and a great big bunny welfare geek!


----------



## EquusTherapy (31 January 2013)

Aww they are gorgeous. This is my bunny 








Dillon is a 2 year old Giant Papillon. He really is giant (weighs 6 kilos), and loves cuddles and banana. Hates bedtime and scary pigeons. My horse agrees with him about the pigeons. X


----------



## catxx (31 January 2013)

He's gorgeous! Haha about the pigeons, my two chase them out the garden and they're diddy, about 2kg each haha!


----------



## Montyforever (1 February 2013)

Here's my gorgeous little lad Opal 







He's Dutch but he's tiny!! (dwarf sized) I've never in my life known such a brave, not afraid of anything bunny! He loves his cuddles, happily chases the cat, if the greyhound comes too near his cage/run Opal tells him where to go and he's a really demanding little **** if I'm not quick enough with his dinner or he wants a hug he lets me know!! 
Wouldn't change him though! He's just brilliant!


----------



## catxx (1 February 2013)

Oh he's just adorable! Love cheeky Dutches. The rescue I volunteer at has about 8 of them at the moment (four pairs).


----------



## staceyn (1 February 2013)

I have a tricoloured lion head mainly white and Brown patches, he is 2yo and was the only one in the litter apparently no others were born. He's a bit special and falls asleep when you pull his ears nicely and circle his head also likes to lie upside down, he has a crimped lion mane its so fuzzy


----------



## catxx (1 February 2013)

He sounds gorgeous Stacey! Any piccies?


----------



## Bourbons (2 February 2013)

this is my 3 year old not-so-mini mini lop, Bugsy. He is having his nuts off soon, then I will be searching for a wife for him 







Here he is with my dog, Logan


----------



## catxx (2 February 2013)

Bugsy is gorgeous!


----------



## lelly (2 February 2013)

Meet Buddy and Holly. They are both French Lops which is a large breed. Bud will be six this June and Holly is 3. They live in my garden in a dog kennel and run as I believe in animals having lots of space. When we are at home they run free in the garden. Buddy first picture.





Then Holly





They are the best of friends.

Sorry pics haven't worked again


----------



## lelly (2 February 2013)

lelly said:



			Meet Buddy and Holly. They are both French Lops which is a large breed. Bud will be six this June and Holly is 3. They live in my garden in a dog kennel and run as I believe in animals having lots of space. When we are at home they run free in the garden. Buddy first picture.





Then Holly





They are the best of friends.

Sorry pics haven't worked again
		
Click to expand...













Well I did it at last.


----------



## mandwhy (2 February 2013)

This is Quincy!







He is so sociable with people and has more character than any bunny I have ever met, but sadly I am far too allergic to him (he is an indoor bunny and I couldn't bare for him to be bored and lonely outside) so when I briefly moved back in with my parents he stayed with them! My dad loves him and bought him an amazing hutch in the shape of a chalet which they have in the conservatory...  http://i.ebayimg.com/t/5ft-Apex-Chalet-Style-Hutch-Fully-Assembled-UK-Built-/17/!B7zwy,gEGk~$(KGrHqN,!jcEzKGbKumEBM1WHoVEI!~~_35.JPG 
It's huge!


----------



## catxx (2 February 2013)

Lelly - gorgeous Lops! Holly (I presume) has a huge dewlap though, does she manage to clean herself up properly? Has the vet said their weight is ok? Lops are a bit prone to obesity! 

mandwhy - Quincy is a little stunner, such a shame you're allergic  FYI need to be careful with chicken wire, rabbits can chew out of it! Usually they need welded mesh, not chicken wire. The chalet sounds really cute!

This is where my two live, the (slightly buried under weather proofing) hutch is a 6ft one, the run on the grass is 6x6x3 tall, they have 24/7 access to all of it!


----------



## BlackRider (3 February 2013)

What gorgeous bunnies! I love looking ar bunny pics.

This is my little Alfred:


----------



## lelly (3 February 2013)

Catxx, thanks for your compliments. Your right Holly has a huge dewlap but she cleans herself alright. They are both within the weight ratio for the breed. They get lots of exercise daily. They run around a huge garden when we are at home and when they are shut in they have a 12ft x 6ft dog kennel and run. Post some pictures of yours if you Get chance.


----------



## GemBav (3 February 2013)

I love all these bunnies.
These are some of my lot 

This is Floppy (named by my youngest daughter)






This is Snowy






This is Scarlett






This is Patch






This is a litter from 2012






Sorry for the pic overload, I couldn't decide which ones to use


----------



## catxx (3 February 2013)

Gorgeous bunnies everyone! The baby ones - squee!

Here's a couple more of mine (brown one is Bob, brown & white is Pat):


----------



## Serenity087 (3 February 2013)

Here's my crazy bunnies!

Tarja






Axl






The pair of them playing in their bunny playground!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (4 February 2013)

Free off preloved!

This was the pair @ 16weeks (in Sparkles stable as hadn't broken news to my sister, that I had found my nieces new pets)! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Flapjack - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lettuce -


----------



## It's Me Megan (4 February 2013)

I have 3 and my mum has one! Got the newest one yesterday, she's a 12 week old lop called Maddy. The one before that we adopted from Pets At Home on Christmas eve and she's called Phoebe and then we have sisters called Ivy and Rosie...

Rabbit obsessed, never!


----------



## catxx (4 February 2013)

Serenity087 said:



			Here's my crazy bunnies!

The pair of them playing in their bunny playground!





Click to expand...

haha! this is awesome 



piebaldsparkle said:



			Free off preloved!

This was the pair @ 16weeks (in Sparkles stable as hadn't broken news to my sister, that I had found my nieces new pets)! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

so cute, and so many rabbits are given away free on freelistings it's heartbreaking  so many of them end up as snake food too!

Megan - need piccies!


----------



## It's Me Megan (4 February 2013)

Maddy (Who we got yesterday, hence the wary look!)







& Phoebe who we adopted


----------



## catxx (4 February 2013)

adorable!


----------



## webble (5 February 2013)

In Alphabetical order:

Albert (who lives with Evie)






Bella (group of 4 with Chloe Dutchie and Fudge)






Chloe







Dutchie







Evie







Fudge


----------



## catxx (5 February 2013)

All so gorgeous Webble! (You post on the RR forum don't you?)

So nice to see HH bunnies are all happy and spoilt rotten


----------



## webble (5 February 2013)

catxx said:



			All so gorgeous Webble! (You post on the RR forum don't you?)

So nice to see HH bunnies are all happy and spoilt rotten 

Click to expand...

Yes I do  Albert and Dutchie are both Fatfluffs and Fudge and Evie are RSPCA buns


----------



## cloppy (5 February 2013)

heres Foxy and Conker playing in the snow last week.


----------



## Kitty B (6 February 2013)

I've got five Lops

Harvey - aka The Guv






India - aka Indy






Poppy - aka Wee Poppy Poppet






Mimosa - aka Mad Madam Mim






Tallulah - aka Tally


----------



## It's Me Megan (9 February 2013)

Lovely bunnies everyone!

Maddy has her vet check today, all is good


----------



## Dumbo (10 February 2013)

Meet Boo, the very pampered house bunny!

8 weeks old!












'Where did my treat go?!'






With the dog 






Both begging for treats!


----------



## kiritiger (10 February 2013)

I have two - Pluto and Galaxy. Both are rescues. Pluto was my first rabbit and he is now 10 1/2 years old (absolutely cannot believe I got him when I was in primary school and he may well still be around to see me graduate from University!). Galaxy is now 7 1/2 years old and still loves to give my poor mum the run around every evening (they love each other really!).

Miss them so much when I'm away at uni


----------



## webble (10 February 2013)

kiritiger said:



			I have two - Pluto and Galaxy. Both are rescues. Pluto was my first rabbit and he is now 10 1/2 years old (absolutely cannot believe I got him when I was in primary school and he may well still be around to see me graduate from University!). Galaxy is now 7 1/2 years old and still loves to give my poor mum the run around every evening (they love each other really!).

Miss them so much when I'm away at uni 

Click to expand...

They are both very good ages


----------



## kiritiger (10 February 2013)

webble said:



			They are both very good ages 

Click to expand...

Thank you! Love them both to bits


----------

